

Flying sphere goes where humans fear to tread - zeroxsys
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/07/14/us-japan-flying-idUSTRE76D0SR20110714

======
zeroxsys
Video here: [http://www.reuters.com/video/2011/07/14/flying-sphere-
goes-w...](http://www.reuters.com/video/2011/07/14/flying-sphere-goes-where-
man-fears-to-tr?videoId=217093066)

------
zeroxsys
We wanted to build a flying sphere also, but different from this one.

